# High mileage Honda Accord



## dillburt

I'm driving a 1993 Honda Accord 5-speed stick 2-door coupe. It has 310,798 miles and still going strong. I'm interested in comparing notes with others who have comparable high-mileage cars.


----------



## elf

I have a '92 camry with roughly 220K and it's still in good condition...

edit: well the body isn't, but the motor is...


----------



## johnwill

My Kia Sorento has 628 miles. :smile: Someday, it'll get to high mileage. :grin:


----------



## terfel

*1993 Toyota Camry Wagon 263,250*

I have a Camry Wagon, owned by my parents and in the family since new. I have put 263,000 miles on it. It has had routine oil changes, but the transmission did go once, and perhaps the radiator. We have neglected it--waiting until something goes wrong rather than following routine maintenance. But I drive slowly, with no hard acceleration. It leaks oil, but runs great...26-28 mpg, 2.2L 4 cyl engine:sayyes:


----------



## Lectraplayer

I had a '87 Stanza (Nissan) that I had been driving for quite awhile, and I ended up getting rid of it at 251K-miles as the computer in it just kept failing on me, but the engine and everything in it was at decent shape (consumed two quarts of oil over a 3000-mile oil-change, ran perfectly short of a low-RPM loading miss). Last I heard, the guy I sold it to has gotten it to 281K-miles (a couple months ago) and it sounds like it's gone about as far as it's probably gonna. A couple gears in the manual tranny's gone and the valves chatter with spec-weight oil. Dunno if it's still eating starters, as it was when I had it. :4-dontkno 

To me, it isn't high-mileage until it breaks 200K, dispite most people seemingly considering 75K to be high-mileage. To me, that's just barely burned in. :wink: DRIVE IT UNTIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF! :tongue: 

Oh, and the car I replaced it with, a '96 Ford Taurus, almost in mint condition, has got about 150K-miles or so on it. :laugh:


----------



## Mullet Man

I had a 1984 Nissan Maxima (RWD model) with 290K on it.
The most mileage I got from an American car was my 1977 Chrysler Cordoba that had 210K on it without a rebuild.


----------



## Lectraplayer

I have yet to have one rebuilt. Usually, the engine seems to outlast everything else with every vehicle I've been around. :grin:


----------



## Guest

*mr*



johnwill said:


> My Kia Sorento has 628 miles. :smile: Someday, it'll get to high mileage. :grin:


*Have u ever thought of giving it out?*


----------



## Guest

*mr*



dillburt said:


> I'm driving a 1993 Honda Accord 5-speed stick 2-door coupe. It has 310,798 miles and still going strong. I'm interested in comparing notes with others who have comparable high-mileage cars.


I hope u can do better than this, considering selling it at auction prize contact me


----------



## kevin1980

i have a 1980 honda accord with 313'0000 miles and this car is rust free and a new paint job and runs great


----------



## kevin1980

not for sell


----------



## jerminn

I have a '93 Accord DX with almost 300,000 miles & still runnin strong!


----------



## philco

hey dillburt,
the motor thats in your accord is a f22 wich came in accords and some preludes.
the f22 is a verrrrrrry strong motor that will run forever and can take a beating. if you ask me the f22 is one of the strongest SOHC motors that honda has produced.
Now....there is one down fall to all honda motors: they like to burn oil when they get high miles due to shot piston rings and front/rear main seals.....but as long as you watch the oil and take care of the car u could get well over 400,000 miles easy!


----------

